# Inventory Bins



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

A thread on one fellows van segued a bit into inventory bins, I thought the topic deserved its own thread.

I just grabbed a bunch of bins last week from a Shippers Supply outlet in town ( shipperssupply.com ) and then I made a few more stops as well. I grabbed some of the large blue recycling bins in a variety of sizes from some hardware stores, but I recalled a stop that many might not immediately think of: IKEA. They have a good variety of plastic bins in a range of sizes, and the price doesn't hurt either. Just a tip for those of you with an IKEA in your area.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Anything similar to the ones sold by American van or uline that are divider capable?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use sterling trays. Buy them anywhere for about 6-10 a piece.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Like many plumbers, I have a jumble of crap on shelves in the back of my truck. I have been making the attempt to get better organized when I have time. I have a few of the plastic bins with dividers like the ones American van sells, bought a few through Global Industrial (globalindustrial.com).








They look similar to the Hackney type bins I've seen before.
I'm thinking I could build my own shelving system a lot cheaper than buying a Hackney system.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Gear junkie- Sterling trays? Never heard of them. Where do you get them?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

CaptainBob said:


> Gear junkie- Sterling trays? Never heard of them. Where do you get them?


I believe gear junkie meant sterilite plastic bins 
http://www.sterilite.com/ProductCategory.html?ProductCategory=17&section=1


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, Sterilite. Yes I've used them before. They get brittle here in the Minnesota cold and break. The divider ones are made from a sturdier plastic and seem to be holding out good so far. Plus they can be divided for better organization.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks.....that's what I meant. I divide my trays by tasking. Toilets, faucets, copper installation, etc. So when dealing with a faucet, the tray has angle stops, supply risers, repair parts, handle puller etc. My fittings go into stanley boxes. http://www.stanleytools.com/default...esc=Stanley&#174;+Deep+Professional+Organizer
and are organized by size and type..... 3/4" propress, 3/4" copper, 3/4" viega pex etc.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

These are the specific bins I'm noting at IKEA, they're designed for storage systems for children's bedrooms. They're sturdy and made of a plastic that's not super brittle in sub-zero temperatures, HDPE I think (like a milk jug). One can't argue with the attractive prices either.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/categories/departments/childrens_ikea/18706/


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a good source for some of the little subcomponent bins, look past the cases and they also sell the little insert bins separately:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43326&p=70869


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

New truck sports all Dewalt(Stanley) Carry all's. And bolt bins from my bosses truck. My fittings are all in rubbermaid totes.


----------

